# Obsessively fixated on one thing at a time



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi guys,
I have become kind of concerned recently about this issue with me. I become fixated on a task for a long time, and I am very reluctant to split it into parts over days if it's big enough. For example, I can spend hours at the computer creating something in Photoshop and not stop until its done. I will neglect myself for this one "project", all day if need be, and it's a hobby so I have no deadlines, it just seems like I make crazy deadlines for myself, regardless of how important it is realistically. 
I am pretty sure it has nothing to do with DP, but I know that 1. It gets rid of my DP as I am just so fixated and 2. Afterwards, my DP comes back full throttle and I am in DP Hell for days after unless I start another thing I can be fixed on, neglecting my needs once again.

I was just wondering of anyone else has this? Or, if anyone could try and suggest what it could possibly be labelled as? I know I am a perfectionist, very much so, but this seems just so ridiculous and as I said earlier, I can't break my fixation, not even to get something to eat. I'll even hold in going to the toilet until I am absolutely desperate.

Thoughts? :/


----------



## prplhed (Nov 2, 2011)

i am literally the exact same way with making a song. i'm with you and want to get some answers


----------



## Tandem (Oct 20, 2011)

Even though you think you "can't break your fixation", you really can. Step out of the box and think about it logically. You are definitely able to physically get up to get a bite to eat! Trust me on this, haha.


----------



## Distant Horizons (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes I'm exactly the same. I think it's just a way off becoming "lost" in something that has no real relevance to the real world, like a comfort zone. Do you guys also have a hard time getting into new hobbies and activities?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

Tandem: I know, its just silly, 'cause when I'm doing something I'm fixated on, I actually view it as more important than anything.. And I mean anything!

Distant Horizons: I totally agree! It is a comfort zone of sorts.
I dunno, I get interested in hobbies and obsess over them, then I move on. I have noted though that they are mostly hobbies that I can do in my safety zone/home, where I can take as long as I want on them to try and get away from DP. It's like taking healthy distraction to an entirely new, unhealthy level. I do tend to be a person of extremes though, like it's black or white. That could be part of it..


----------



## Distant Horizons (Jun 4, 2012)

beth. said:


> Tandem: I know, its just silly, 'cause when I'm doing something I'm fixated on, I actually view it as more important than anything.. And I mean anything!
> 
> Distant Horizons: I totally agree! It is a comfort zone of sorts.
> I dunno, I get interested in hobbies and obsess over them, then I move on. I have noted though that they are mostly hobbies that I can do in my safety zone/home, where I can take as long as I want on them to try and get away from DP. It's like taking healthy distraction to an entirely new, unhealthy level. I do tend to be a person of extremes though, like it's black or white. That could be part of it..


Yeah I agree with everything you said. The only reason why I asked if you had trouble getting into new hobbies is because of brain fog and having a hard time concentrating on learning new things. I have an unhealthy obsessions that I sometimes put forward before anything else "work" "Socialising" "sleep patterns" and even "eating". If I start something, it has to be finished soon and I simply can't go away and do something else and come back to it like you said.


----------

